# ripped ear :(



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

came in from work today and rusty has badly ripped his ear - im not sure if him and smokey had a fight as they never have before and where curled up together when i noticed it. 
i have taken rusty out and cleaned it with some warm water on cotton wool but is there anything else i could do?!
i dont wanna take him to the vet and it doesnt appear to be hurting him and i dont think thye could do a lot?! can anyone help me with what i should do? thanks,
leigh x


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

the only thing i can think of if maybe they did fight is that rusty has been taking echinacia the last few days as he had a squeaky day last week, would this of made him smell different enough that smokey didnt recognise that it was him!?
wierd but only thing i can think of..
have just put a small divide down their cage just in case they did fight, they can see each other and are talking to each other but cant get to the others side....
just to be safe! x


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

don't worry about the ripped ear.As for the fighting whatever the cause in the first place it will only get worse.Although some males, mainly docile varieties of exhibition mice will live together many won't.They will have to remain apart now or serious injury may occur.It's safest to have does if you want peaceful co habiting.


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

problem is theyve never had a fight that bad before - if they even did yesterday.
ive found a sharp bit of wood in their twiggies ball where rusty sometimes sleeps he may of caught it on that coz i just scratched myself on it when i went to pull the bedding out to replace with clean,
they are in the mini crittertrail clean out cage atm while i do their big cage and they are curled up together under a pile of shredded paper.
they talked to each other the whole of last night and both slept next to the divide.....

i dont know what to do...x


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

if you're going to try reuniting them it needs doing asap or there will be no chance of success.


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

well like i said theyre in their mini crittertrail atm together, will try joining that onto thier bigger cage with a tube later and see how they get on.
thanks for your help x


----------

